# I'm back



## Robalo (Jan 11, 2021)

After some years away, i'm back. Sadly i've had a sudden stop from training 3 years ago and now i'm just trying to get back on my feet. Love you guys (no homo)

Carry on


----------



## ordawg1 (Jan 11, 2021)

Welcome back ~


----------



## brazey (Jan 11, 2021)

Welcome again...


----------



## Arnold (Jan 12, 2021)

Welcome back!  

A member since 2010, nice!


----------



## Drugsgear (Jan 12, 2021)

Welcome back to IMF??
Need help- come here ????


Sincerely, Alan.


----------



## AustinT (Feb 6, 2021)

me too just back checking things out


----------



## miketyson (Feb 11, 2021)

Welcome back bro !


----------



## Yerg2 (May 2, 2022)

Welcome


----------



## YourMuscleShop (May 18, 2022)

Robalo said:


> After some years away, i'm back. Sadly i've had a sudden stop from training 3 years ago and now i'm just trying to get back on my feet. Love you guys (no homo)
> 
> Carry on


Hell yeh bro, Welcome back!! becuare you are a warrior


----------

